# Which room do you keep the crate??



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm considering either my bedroom or my spare room (which is right down the hall on the second floor)! But I'm wondering if that would be upsetting being left alone in there??? I'm just wondering which would be the best. Where did you all keep the crate?

I'm tempted to let her sleep with me, but I know that would be a hard habit to break and I've read that crate training is best for housebreaking.

Thanks in Advance,
Kara


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

When we train our puppies to a crate before they leave for their new homes we put the crate on top of a dresser in our bedroom so they can see us and we can train them to be quiet. It usually takes 15 minutes at most. Sometimes 2 minutes. I don't think they will be very comfortable being separated out of sight.

Once we got to the point that we had more dogs than corners on the bed, our adults started sleeping in crates. Now they sleep in their crates in the dogroom which is next to the bedroom. They're always ready to go to bed when it's time. The ones on the bottom row jump in theirs willingly and the ones on the top row stand up for us to pick them up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Tom! 

What age do they move to the "dog room"?

Do the pups whine at all at night?

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I keep Sam's crate in the bedroom. When we first got him I set his crate on a chair so he could see us and we could see him. He slept all night from day one. After a month or so his crate went to the floor. I don't let him sleep on the bed. That is the only time the cat can have my complete attention.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm just afraid I will be "weak" and the second she cries, I'll bring her to the bed to snuggle with me! LOL

BTW, Sam IS adorable!!!! I just love the look of sables! I may get one next!  But I'm getting a cream/white female, since I've never had a female dog before.

love,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara,
We have crates in the bedroom, kitchen and family room. This way when trainging we are able to put Logan in a crate if we cant watch him carefully.
All three dogs sleep in our bedroom in their crates. They get about 3 hours with Mommy in bed until Daddy comes to bed and then they go into their crates. I have to admit   that I did let Logan sleep with us the first 3 mights he was home, but we knew we could not keep it up, so we put him in the crate, right next to me on a chair. He whined for a few nights, but now is fine. The only time he whines now is when hubby gets up for bathroom at night, cause he cant see him, but his sisters are on either side of him!! go figure. 
He is in the kitchen crate when we are at work. I find it a lot easier to spend a few more bucks, than lug a crate around the house. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Laurie and Paige 

I hope she does well in the crate in the bedroom. My only concern is that she wakes my husband up too much and he starts to complain or be grumpy about it....but I suppose that might only happen the first few nights. I'm thinking if I play with her alot during the day, she may be worn out and hopefully sleep through the night!

Love,
Kara


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The 2 to 15 minutes I was talking about was the time required to get them past the wimpering.

Sympathy has no place in dog training for the good of the dog. Comforting baby talk only makes it worse for them. They want and need to know what is expected of them. Once they understand they are pleased and proud to comply. The hard part and the not obvious part to us humans is how to explain it to them. I heard a phrase during the announcing at Westminster for some breed that I don't remember but it was, "Easily trained by experienced trainers". I like that phrase. It tells a lot more than it says.

When we have a litter of puppies they always don't want to give up after they have nursed and played for a while and they wimper some before they give up and go to sleep. I have a low, soft, but strong growl that I get them used to at that time just before they give up and go to sleep. I use that the first night when they are in the crate which is also the first time that they are by themselves but in a place where they can see us in bed.

They will almost always wimper a bit to start. Some don't but most do. I do my growl. The pup will be quite for a few minutes and sometimes start back up. Pam says, "_QUIET" in a low but firm, no negotiation_


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

couldn't get rid of the underline so started again....


If the pup continues to wimper we will let it for a while and I might growl or Pam say Quiet. We like to use Quiet so they won't just be dependent on my growl. They learn pretty quickly but it's not negotiable. Their sound when they feel sorry for theirself is different than when they need to go potty.

Almost always they will sleep until first light the first night. The pup is taken to the litter box without saying a word and put back in the crate if we are not ready to get up.

Almost every time the next night they understand what is going on when we go to bed and they go right to sleep. Once in a while one will wimper a bit but it is never as long as the first night.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im one of the whimps who let them sleep in the bed. 
I tried to crate Goldie but it lasted maybe 15 minutes. Goldie sleeps at my feet and Stogie sleeps next to my pillow. I do love having them there but also agree with Crate training. And Tom is right, its all tone of voice. There are other things when I dont even have to say anything, I just look at them and they stop what they are doing. You have to let them know you are in charge. My guys are spolied and I wanted them on a comfy mattress. 
If I had 4 or 5 it would be a different story.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I used to put my crate on a small table next to my bed so Parker could see me. That was when we got him at 3 months of age- then in about 3 weeks, I put the crate on the floor near me. Now the crate is in the middle of the room and he is just goes into it himself when it is time for us to all go to bed. It is a matter of taking small steps after the puppy feels assured that you are in the room with them. 
Lynn U


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a crate ready for Houston in the kitchen and he will have another in my son's bedroom. We plan on putting a chair next to the bed with the crate so the dog can see him.

We will see how it goes. If anything, I think it teaches a teenager about parenting and how hard it is too take care of babies (human or fur).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, that is funny cause i told my teenagers that they were going to have the puppy in their rooms too!! Of course they said NO WAY!!! My 17 year old could not stand the first two night whining from my bedroom & started running a fan so he couldnt hear. The older one is in college so sleeps through bombs going off, so he would be no help!!!
My guys are used to crate most times, but last weekend hubby & I decided to let them sleep with us (king bed of course) Logan slept right between our heads, so got lots of extra kisses from Mommy during the night. Lily slept at food and Lexi decided she wanted her crate, got off & slept in the crate with the door open all night. They settle in pretty much where you put them. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The first two nights we had Ricky, at 9 weeks, he slept like a log in his crate in the kitchen. 3rd and 4th night weren't so great and I was up a lot! He'd cry terribly and I'd sit on the floor, with him in my lap and place him in the crate, only for him to wake up... sigh...... just like when I had my babies.  

On day 5, I said 'the heck with this' and after my good friend said 'bring the crate into your room', we did just that. He started whining - loudly - but instead of hubby and I staying quiet, exc. for the occasional 'ssshh.. quiet', we just happened to start chatting. We ignored Ricky and within 5 mins. the sounds of our voices quietly chatting were enough to calm him and he fell asleep. He slept a full 8 hours! YIPPPPEEEEE!! Night 2, he barely whimpered and slept in his crate on the floor of our bedroom right up until mid. Jan. We got him in Sept.

Hubby had to go out of town and because every morning we were bringing Ricky's crate back dnstrs. to the kitchen, we decided to keep it there for the night as well. My back blocked on me and my chronic sciatica started up making it impossible for me to carry the crate down. Ricky would often wake up around 5 so I didn't want to have to wake up one of my kids to carry the darn crate... they had to get to school and needed their sleep. Before hubby left, we started leaving the crate dnstrs. and Ricky would just sleepily walk into it and that was that. He never once complained that the crate was no longer upstairs with us! Such a good boy....... 

I almost brought the crate back into the bedroom after R's surgery, but didn't. Good thing, or it could have been a problem getting him back dnstrs. I found it a little stressful having Ricky in our room though. I get up once or twice and didn't want to wake him up - sometimes I did and he'd whimper. Another thing..... what about when you and your spouse want to ..... you know... !  Kind of difficult when you got pooches all over the bedroom!! LMBO 

I do recommend you have puppy in a crate by your side or in your bedroom somewhere for the first while.. could be weeks or months, but don't hurry the process. You want him/her to feel safe and secure and you want to be able to get some sleep too! 

Ricky stopped waking up at 5 as soon as the crate was left in the kitchen. He'd get up when the boys got up, around 6:15. They let him out for a pee/poop and often he'd go right back in or nestled on a towel by the patio door. 
It's working very well for us!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have never crated any of my dogs. Kodi was good for 2 nights. He slept in his Sherpa bag for 2 nights and I was up more than he was. I couldn't believe that an 11 week old puppy would sleep thru the night, but he did. On the 3rd night, hubby put him in bed. 

With Shelby, we put her in the Sherpa bag, and she jumped out. Hubby put her in the bed, and she just settled down and went to sleep.

We don't have any problems with them in the bed. I know it is not right for everyone. They also have the run of the house. So far, the longest they have been left alone is an hour, and they have been just fine. I will be trying longer times to see how they get along. I make sure they have done all their business before I leave them and they are tired, so they will sleep.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy was crated in the kitchen.He did whine a few minutes,but we told him "quiet"in a stern tone,and that was it.The second and third night he cried and whined alittle less.Each time we sternly said "Quiet".He freely goes in his crate now for bed,and so far we haven't had any trouble.I never gave in to the whines,as it makes it harder in the long run.You must stay firm and you and your dog will benefit in the long run.Quincy has never slept on our bed,and has never been up on my furniture. I do not regret that decision at all,though to some it may sound harsh.Quincy gets alot of love and attention,but he doesn't need to be on the furniture to get it.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I have a more than two crates and they get moved about as needed . I have two in the bedroom . Both dogs sleep in a crate . Cosmo has always slept in a crate . Ahnold slept in a bed but now he sleeps in a crate beside Cosmo .
They are very good and now they both sleep through the night . Cosmo I have had since 9 weeks and he would wake up at night to go potty and I would put him right back in . I usually use the word shssh or nite nite so they know it is dark and we are all supposed to be asleep .
Once it is daylight they think it is time to get up and get on with the day .. 
I crate them in the car and . I crate them when I am in my office - only for a short period of time because I do not want them chewing the wires . I try to plan it around a nap time as they play so hard they need a nap .
I find it is a work in progress and things may change and I need to adjust .
When I had asta he slept on the bed once he got older as he was lik e a person . He was fine . Iwould crate him when i went out just because he liked the smaller space and he was used to it from when he was a puppy .
Everyone has a routine that works for them I think ..


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

All 5 of mine sleep in crates in my room.
When they are babies, I have the crate on a chair pushed close to my side of the bed, sometime I would put the crate between hubby and I on the bed. 
Yes I had a few miserable nights. But it's worth it in the end. I cherish my sleep!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great thread. Both Boys are in a crate in our bedroom. But when Cash has to move up to a larger crate like Jassy's There won't be much walking around room. We thought of leaving them in their 2 safe rooms downstairs at night - which is where we leave them when we are not home (although Cash is still is in his pen) But I hate the idea of them not being with us- Jassy spent several month on our bed- but he prefers his own space. Thought of maybe a big dog bed they could share- but I fear they may romp and roll all night. Oh well, guess we have to get a bigger house with a bigger bedroom or a dog room atatched


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

In our case, Oreo sleeps really nicely in his crate on our bedroom floor. He has been great sleeping through since day one - except for our recent episode last Saturday evening, but that was OUR fault. Right now I'd be too nervous to even let him on our bed at night. Our bed is really high and I'd be afraid I'd end up crushing him. Yikes!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - If you want to keep them in the room, then put the little crate on top of the big crate starting now. Then when you get the second larger crate, it wont seem strange for the baby to be on top of the older one. This way, if they are stacked, they only take up 1 crate space & they can be with you!! My breeder has her guys stacked 3 high.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, good Idea, we tried it on Cash's first night, but Jasper would have none of it! but maybe now that they like each other it will be better. I will try it again tonight.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy
I tried it the first few nights with Logan too, but he moved around a bit too much & Lily got mad. I think I am going to put the calm one, Lexi, On top and see how that works. 3 Crates in our bedroom IS making it a little cramped too!! Good Luck & let me know how you make out with it. I think we probably have to give it a few nights for them to get used to it. 
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady started out in a crate on top of a card table next to me in bed. As soon as we put him up high enough to see me, he slept through the night without any problem. He was 9 weeks old. We moved his crate onto the floor when he was about 4 months. At about 6 months, we put a bed on the floor and he began sleeping there. He is actually really funny because he starts out every night in bed with us but will only stay for 1/2 hour or so before he moves on to his bed. Then at 7:00 AM, he climbs his stairs into our bed and wakes us with kisses.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - tonight will be the test for me too. I moved the crates around & now Lexi is on top of Lily. We will see how it goes tonight. The only problem I see with it is that you have to pick them up to put them in and out, but to me its worth the extra room on the floor! Did you do it last night??
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I chickened out. they have been sleeping so well. I guess I didn't want to rock the boat. I'm a wuss.


----------

